# HS624 skid shoes



## History (Nov 29, 2014)

I had a really hard time with the snow yesterday and today. We had around 20' of snow and it was pretty wet. My problem was the blower wanted to ride up on the snow as it packed really easy. I have an older hs624 tracked blower that does a pretty good job when it finally gets into the snow. Neighbor has an older craftsman with the same hp engine and he did 
twice as much in the same amount of time as I did. His never rode up on the snow at all. Mine will throw much further than his and I never clogged up at all in slush, he did. I installed the rubber pads last year.

It has the wide shoes that mount behind the auger housing instead of on the sides. I believe it's these shoes that are causing the blower to want to ride up and climb instead of angering into the snow. I believe I've even read such in my research of this machine but I'm can't remember for sure. What say you Honda gurus? Can I mount skids on the side of my housing and take the ones in the rear off? Do you believe as I do that rear mounted skids are my problem?

Appreciate any input/help you guys can give. Thanks


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

With properly adjusted rear skids and the machine in dig mode, you should be practically chewing blacktop. 

We’re you in the dig position?


----------



## History (Nov 29, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> With properly adjusted rear skids and the machine in dig mode, you should be practically chewing blacktop.
> 
> We’re you in the dig position?


I was part of the time. It was really digging in but would still want to climb up. Today I was blowing on gravel so I didn't want it to dig. I noticed where someone had walked in the snow it would immediately try and climb up when I hit thos patches. My auger serrations are worn some. When I purchased the machine it looked like new except for the sides on the housing. I wire welded some metal on the sides to replace what was ground off. I started to add some back to the serrations but noticed they weren't worn much. 


How close to the surface should the auger serrations be on a properly setup machine? I'm sore as crap from lifting on the handles to keep this thing down. I'll take a few photos tomorrow and let you see what I have.


----------



## History (Nov 29, 2014)

I hope these photos help in determining my problem. Let me know if you need measurements of anything.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Unfortunately the serrations are all but gone. 



The serrations should look like this, its a HS1332 but they would look pretty much the same.


----------



## Iceni (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm not sure if it will help, but you could try to lift the auger housing a bit using the rear skids, lower the back "scraping plate" a little so the auger does not ride on the side and see if it works better. I have a 622 myself, thus no serrations, and it works pretty well after removing the side skids. Of course it is limited by its low weight, but this setup gives me decent results.


----------



## History (Nov 29, 2014)

Would you mind looking at your machine on a flat surface and taking a photo of how close the seration are to the surface? I can easily build these back up to the standard height if I knew what that was.




JnC said:


> Unfortunately the serrations are all but gone.
> 
> 
> 
> The serrations should look like this, its a HS1332 but they would look pretty much the same.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

History said:


> I hope these photos help in determining my problem. Let me know if you need measurements of anything.


serrations are history .


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> serrations are history .


Not only are they history, but it looks like they were already welded back on once before, so they're history twice over. Between them and the bucket sides, that's some serious abuse! Might be time for some replacement parts from a non-running donor machine.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

History said:


> Would you mind looking at your machine on a flat surface and taking a photo of how close the seration are to the surface? I can easily build these back up to the standard height if I knew what that was.



This should help a bit.


----------



## History (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks for posting that. I should be able to get this is blowing trim with the provided photo.

Yes I had started to weld up the serrations before and stopped as I thought it wasn't needed.


----------

